# New Toy - Chusky Chainsaw



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2011)

My new toy arrived today. A Chinese copy of the Redmax 3200 but dressed in orange plastic so I call it a Chusky. 52cc with 18" bar. Only had a chance to slap it together, warm it up and lop the ends off of a couple of dozen very large over length oak splits but it seems to do fine. Just a tad more vibration than I care for but not near as much as the little Poulan. I will need to do a little tuning and refile the lousy sharpening job but we shall see.

$94 bucks shipping included. I have heard so many people that have never owned or used one bad mouth them I just had to satisfy my curiosity. Besides that I need a saw between the 142 and the 405 that is light. This sucker is light.

If you don't hear any bad news in the future, all is good.

Laugh at your leisure.  :lol:


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 30, 2011)

I know Redmax has been making some good saws similar to the Solo line. First I've heard of Chinese knock offs. I'm sure you consider it desposable at that price.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2011)

And predicted to be able to cut wood longer than me. Had I bought a Stihl my nearest dealer is, drum roll, Ace Hardware. Yep the full line of Stihl saws and not one of those kids in there knows anything about'em except how to ring up the sale. Or the Husky dealer who has his picture in the dictionary beside the definition of "Jerk who never gets anything out of his shop.".

And I can buy parts online all over the place for this thing. Cheap. Though the only parts I have ever needed for saws have been chains and bars. The 405+ has now officially outlasted the dealer, and the company for that matter, by 16 years.

Yeah if I have to toss it, no big loss. And I wouldn't want to try to make a living with it but the bar and chain will fit the little Huskys. If I don't, huge savings. Like when I bought the 30-NC in 2006 and folks joked about that cheap big box store stove.  :cheese: But it is a light, high winding son of a gun and, will get better or blow up with breakin. Hope I don't end up with the piston stuck in my helmet.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

hope you like it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a real 3200. It is only 32cc.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My new toy arrived today. A Chinese copy of the Redmax 3200 but dressed in orange plastic so I call it a Chusky. 52cc with 18" bar. Only had a chance to slap it together, warm it up and lop the ends off of a couple of dozen very large over length oak splits but it seems to do fine. Just a tad more vibration than I care for but not near as much as the little Poulan. I will need to do a little tuning and refile the lousy sharpening job but we shall see.
> 
> $94 bucks shipping included. I have heard so many people that have never owned or used one bad mouth them I just had to satisfy my curiosity. Besides that I need a saw between the 142 and the 405 that is light. This sucker is light.
> 
> ...



Any pics?  Where did you get it?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, typo. Should have been 5300. Been one of those days. Only can guess based on the pics of saw and the manuals what they copied.

You have the king of the carving saws from what I understand. And didn't buy it at the local saw shop for sure.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> Any pics?  Where did you get it?



From Wun Hung Low on eBay. Only fool that wasn't trying to peddle the thing with a 20" bar.

http://tinyurl.com/7df7n69


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

I ain't pimping the saw and do not suggest that anybody else buys one. Just gonna run it and see what happens. Neighbor is having what looks like four cord of trees dropped and wants me to take the wood instead of him paying them to buck'em out and haul'em off. And that 405 Plus would put me in the old folks home doing four cord it is so heavy. The 142 would get'er done but take too long.

But I will laugh my ass off if it gets it done.

Edit: And be the only person out of the millions that have bought one to admit it.  :lol:


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I ain't pimping the saw and do not suggest that anybody else buys one. Just gonna run it and see what happens. Neighbor is having what looks like four cord of trees dropped and wants me to take the wood instead of him paying them to buck'em out and haul'em off. And that 405 Plus would put me in the old folks home doing four cord it is so heavy. The 142 would get'er done but take too long.
> 
> But I will laugh my ass off if it gets it done.
> 
> Edit: And be the only person out of the millions that have bought one to admit it.  :lol:


I'll be more surprised if it fails to do that job. But then my backup saw is apparently of similar DNA, so I might be biased.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> But then my backup saw is apparently of similar DNA...



Yeah and with Stihl and Husqvarna having plants in China now there are a lot of those saws every testosterone junkie goes on and on about that have that same DNA.

I could easily say that I just wanted to buy a saw from a country that didn't declare war on us or provide iron ore to the Germans during WWII. And this was the only one I could find.

But then I would have to put my own thread in the Ash Can.  :lol: 

(BTW: Rest of the mods feel free.)


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 1, 2011)

Am I reading the oil mixture correctly at 25:1??  That's some rich oil/gas mix.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



History
Established in 1974
Andreas Stihl AG & Company  was founded in 1926 by Andreas Stihl, an important innovator in early chain saw production. The company is the world's best selling brand of chain saws and is the only chain saw manufacturer to make its own saw chains and guide bars.  STIHL opened its first American plant in *Virginia Beach in 1974,* in a 20,000 square-foot rented facility with 50 employees. 

Today, *STIHL Inc employs over 2,000 people in more than one million square feet of operations on over 80 acres in Virginia Beach, VA.*  STIHL Inc. produces products for the US market and exports products to more than 80 countries

Meet the Manager: Roger P.
A Navy veteran, Roger Phelps joined STIHL in 2001. Phelps holds a Bachelor of Science degree from the U.S. Naval Academy.


http://www.yelp.com/biz/stihl-incorporated-virginia-beach


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 1, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saws are manufactured both in Virginia and Germany.  Stihl uses the first digit of the SN to identify the origin.  1 = German, 2 = VA, I don't know what the other plants #'s are and things may have changed in the last 3 years.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> You have the king of the carving saws from what I understand. And didn't buy it at the local saw shop for sure.



It certainly is a hot little saw in spite of it's diminutive size.  I wouldn't want to buck firewood with it, but it does some serious cutting in smaller wood.  It's just about vibration free, and pretty quiet as well.  I can't believe the EPA won't allow these sweet little buggers into the country anymore.  At $300 for just the powerhead, I'll buy every one I find.  Carving saws don't enjoy long lives.  I know a guy who has six 3200s who hopes to get about two years out of each one before he exhausts his supply.  After that he'll have to use something else. 

I actually did get this saw brand new from my local Redmax/Dolmar dealer.  I had the guy do a broad search for me and he turned up two that were sitting around in distributor stocks.  I missed the first one while I was out of town for a couple weeks, but he called me when the second one arrived and I ran over and grabbed it on my birthday last March. 

If the Chinese copies of these saws run anything like the real ones, you have a nice tool there.  I love all the RedMax saws I've tried, but the 3200 is the fine sports car of the lineup.  With a 10" carving bar and Stihl 1/4 pitch chain on it it weighs about 9 pounds with fluids filled to capacity and screams along at almost 13K RPM with surprising torque for such a little saw.  

Anyway, have fun with yours.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, end of the copied saw ID chase. It is such an exact copy of the Zenoah/Redmax G5200 that even the manual is a word for word copy. Well, without the Japanese text.

http://www.zenoah.net/ddoc/ZENO/ZENO2008_EUenAPen/ZENO2008_EUenAPen_G4500,G5200,ASIA_.pdf


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

That's cool!  Nice saw then, you may be starting another trend here.  I may try one just to leave in the truck.  I mean trunk... I don't have a truck right now.  :shut:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait till I run this one for a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's its bigger brother.  Looks like you have to shake it every now and then to keep it running, but that's perfectly normal, isn't it?  %-P


----------



## mecreature (Dec 1, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Here's its bigger brother.  Looks like you have to shake it every now and then to keep it running, but that's perfectly normal, isn't it?



LOL


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't get to the YouTube comments on that right now, because I'm at work, but doesn't that guy admit that there was something rattling around in the tank or carb or something. Get it fixed and tuned, then post your video. 

Stihl makes good stuff, but if you've been around saws long enough and you wanted to, you could post a video of a brand new STiHL saw that won't run for crap because the dealership didn't tune it before they gave it to you. Why would a chinasaw be any different?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

About the 25:1 mix. The real Zenoah (guess I should call the company by its correct name these days, Husqvarna Zenoah Co. Ltd.) manual states 50:1 with their proprietary oil or 25:1 with other 2 cycle oil.

This one is gonna eat and drink a 32:1 mix just every two stroke I have ever owned does. Keeps the bugs away while I am cutting.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I can't get to the YouTube comments on that right now, because I'm at work, but doesn't that guy admit that there was something rattling around in the tank or carb or something. Get it fixed and tuned, then post your video.
> 
> Stihl makes good stuff, but if you've been around saws long enough and you wanted to, you could post a video of a brand new STiHL saw that won't run for crap because the dealership didn't tune it before they gave it to you. Why would a chinasaw be any different?



I agree.  Saw supposedly had a broken clutch, tight bar rail groove and a few other problems.  I just though it was funny is all.

Be interesting to see how that saw might run all broke in and tuned up, but my 357XP would eat that saw alive if that's all it's got.  Revs just died in the cut, and it wasn't revving that high to begin with.  Hope BB has better luck with his.

There are other differences that I can see from the specs, like the RedMax saws have split magnesium crankcases, adjustable oilers (usually), quality carbs, etc.  Not sure what's under the hood of BB's saw, but there has to be some build/quality issues.  Chinese pistons and jugs may be identical in appearance, doesn't mean they'll hold up to time.  Tolerances throughout may be looser as well, and this would rob horsepower and shorten tool life, and carb and other adjustments on a lesser product may not hold well.  But for under $100 to your door?  Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> About the 25:1 mix. The real Zenoah (guess I should call the company by its correct name these days, Husqvarna Zenoah Co. Ltd.) manual states 50:1 with their proprietary oil or 25:1 with other 2 cycle oil.
> 
> This one is gonna eat and drink a 32:1 mix just every two stroke I have ever owned does. Keeps the bugs away while I am cutting.



I had a real hard time the first time I mixed up some 50:1 and put it in a saw, but everybody told me that's what you want to use with the new saws (using synthetic oil), so all my saws are on 50:1 now.  I keep wanting to throw a fat dose in there just to be sure, but so far I've resisted.  The extra smoke is not missed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

It has a split aluminum case and adjustable oiler. Replacement oil pumps are readily available. Not sure I like what that tells me though.   :lol:  With my shoulder still totalled, boy that test yesterday didn't help it any, I won't be able to wring it out for a while.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 1, 2011)

If the oil bottle says mix it with 2 1/2 gallons thats what I do, why do any thing different? Is there a reason to do so?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

Never had one of those little bottles except what came with my weedwackers. I buy gallon jugs. Another interesting thing is that this manual and the Zenoah manual both say to use motor oil for bar oil. Like I did for forty years until just a few years ago.

The 50:1 mixes and tacky bar oil have "EPA" written all over them.

Read something by a former engineer at Husky one time that said the engineer's assignment was to design a saw that would run on 50:1 long enough to get it out of warranty.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 1, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> If the oil bottle says mix it with 2 1/2 gallons thats what I do, why do any thing different? Is there a reason to do so?



I don't know.  Just when I think all is going just fine, I then read some post about mixing 25:1 or 32:1.  I'm mixing 40:1.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 1, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> I agree.  Saw supposedly had a broken clutch, tight bar rail groove and a few other problems.  I just though it was funny is all.
> 
> Be interesting to see how that saw might run all broke in and tuned up, but my 357XP would eat that saw alive if that's all it's got.  Revs just died in the cut, and it wasn't revving that high to begin with.  Hope BB has better luck with his.
> 
> There are other differences that I can see from the specs, like the RedMax saws have split magnesium crankcases, adjustable oilers (usually), quality carbs, etc.  Not sure what's under the hood of BB's saw, but there has to be some build/quality issues.  Chinese pistons and jugs may be identical in appearance, doesn't mean they'll hold up to time.  Tolerances throughout may be looser as well, and this would rob horsepower and shorten tool life, and carb and other adjustments on a lesser product may not hold well.  But for under $100 to your door?  Wow, that is amazing.



HAHA I'm pretty sure my stock Poulan 62cc Super 380 w/13,500RPM would run that saw into the ground also.Check out some of that guy's other videos.He's a pro timber faller up in B.C.,Canada.Really knows his stuff.A couple close calls like everyone else,but everything worked out OK.Apparantly he builds  & mods saws on the side also.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Never had one of those little bottles except what came with my weedwackers. I buy gallon jugs. Another interesting thing is that this manual and the Zenoah manual both say to use motor oil for bar oil. Like I did for forty years until just a few years ago.
> 
> The 50:1 mixes and tacky bar oil have "EPA" written all over them.
> 
> Read something by a former engineer at Husky one time that said the engineer's assignment was to design a saw that would run on 50:1 long enough to get it out of warranty.


 Oh jeez something else to fret over, Stihl doubles the warranty if you buy their Ultra with a new saw.


----------



## CaddyUser (Dec 1, 2011)

I posted a 'review' of my experience with a Gio, which is basically that same as the OPs....  I think it the 9th post....

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79320/P0/


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks. Good to know what the future will bring with the saw.


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2011)

"WILD THING - I think I luv you." :lol: 

Looking forward to a review after you get that thing broke in.  A mid 50cc saw at 90 bean pods??  Delivered?  I don't know how they can do it.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> A mid 50cc saw at 90 bean pods??  Delivered?  I don't know how they can do it.



Child & slave labor at $1.50/day pretty much covers it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> A mid 50cc saw at 90 bean pods??  Delivered?  I don't know how they can do it.



Have you been reading the comments about China in the "Made In U.S.A." thread?   :smirk:


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope - maybe I should??


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> China just released new poverty numbers showing that there are a LOT of people there living on $1 a day.



But at least taxes are low.


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 2, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Here's its bigger brother.  Looks like you have to shake it every now and then to keep it running, but that's perfectly normal, isn't it?  %-P



I put a stop watch on your vid. I get 7secs. Pretty bad for a 62cc saw. I have a 45cc Husky that will cut 11dia cherry in 4secs. How big was that log and what was it.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought it was slow also but how good is the chain?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 2, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like 11-12 in.Douglas Fir or Hemlock.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is the same saw as mine doing some cutting.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 2, 2011)

What is "ironbark"?  Looks hard as nails.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 2, 2011)

Shoulda figured.  Aussie wood.  Not much good for stoves, the bark is fireproof.  :lol: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironbark


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Shoulda figured.  Aussie wood.  Not much good for stoves, the bark is fireproof.  :lol:



I think I put some of that in my stove last night.  >:-(


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll put my little old used 026 up against that saw any day, but for $90.00 I may get one for fun. A C


----------



## mayhem (Dec 2, 2011)

Good loaner and backup saw.  Keeps your good saw in better shape if your friends and family aren't using it.  Also a good first saw for basic yard cleanup and 1-2 cord a year woodburners.  Abuse it, put it away hot and wet and if it dies after a few years you really don't give a damn.

Watching those videos , I think my old 42cc Craftsman (a Wild Thing in a forest green case) would run with it or maybe faster in the cut.  The 346XP and 359 would be no contest but in all fairness I wouldn't expect a sub $100 saw to keep up with $500-600 machines in the same general cc range.

Be interesting to see if it gets better as it breaks in over the first 10-12 tanks of fuel and and how it responds to the more common 2 stroke mods like opening the muiffler and maybe a base gasket-ectomy.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 2, 2011)

It would make a good christmas gift for the right person.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 2, 2011)

this is the EXACT saw you have, right? Just curious.
http://www.chinajulico.com/

edit: this is the Chinasaw I'd like to get my hands on...
http://www.chinajulico.com/big.php?pid=32


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Same saw except the breather cover is like the D45. 

Fact of life folks. Every one of these things from 33cc to 58cc are the same dang saw. With a different stroke length. Look at hundreds of them and they are going to be just alike except a different color sometimes. Just like when Honda took a shot at outsourcing the manufacturing of the GX engines, Zenoah did it with their saws. And when they changed their minds and went home they ran into the problem that the Chinese owned the tooling and the plants. Not them.

In the court fights all the Japanese won was making them take the labels off of them.

BTW: Just finished tuning it. Sucker screams. May blow up, but it will be screaming when it does it.  :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 2, 2011)

BB if your implying that the "Honda Clones" coming from Chinese manufacturers are the same quality as the genuine article then I have to disagree.  They might stamp the valve covers the same shape and copy the rest of the externals for appearance but after hundreds of hours (they seldom make it to thousands) in the field, the differences become very apparent.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> BB if your implying that the "Honda Clones" coming from Chinese manufacturers are the same quality as the genuine article then I have to disagree.  They might stamp the valve covers the same shape and copy the rest of the externals for appearance but after hundreds of hours (they seldom make it to thousands) in the field, the differences become very apparent.



Never made any quality claims. And I defy anybody to find where I have ever implied anything rather that just saying it.  ;-) Just stating how they stole the designs and got away with it. But I am enjoying all of the China quality bashing. It is deja vous all over again. When I was growing up everything that is being said today about the quality of Chinese stuff was being said about stuff made in Japan. Word for ever loving word. Next came South Korean stuff. Same drill. Then you wake up one morning and it is the greatest quality stuff on the planet.

BTW: My genuine made God knows where Honda GX270 on my big generator sure is doing a lot better with the new $14 made goes knows where carb on it.

I ain't gonna be around long enough to run anything thousands of hours.  :lol:


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 2, 2011)

BB,

Thanks for saying what I've been thinking for ages.  We're better until we're not, they're worse until they're not.  Staying on top is tough.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Gonna close this one. Started it just so people could get a chuckle out of the old fool buying a junk saw. 

There are two Made In The USA threads running in the Ash Can already.

Anything bad happens with the saw I will be back with another thread.


----------

